# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Máy mài khuôn

## quochung

Chào cả nhà, mình là thành viên mới.
Thấy diễn đàn rất rôm rả, đặc biết khu đấu giá.
Nay mình lấy cái nhỏ trong kho ra đấu giá chơi, mục đích vui vẻ thôi nhé.
Cái sản phẩm là máy mài khuôn OZITO- xuất xứ Ustralia.
Dùng điện 220V.
Tốc độ điều chỉnh được, đạt Max 35.000 vòng. 
Track gá dao 3mm.
Máy cũ tình trạng gần như mới nhé ae.
Nào bắt đầu nhé, giá khới điểm 100K.( bước nhày 1000 VNĐ cho xôm )
Kết thúc cùng lúc bắt đầu trận bóng tối mai nhé :Manchester United- West Ham United ( Thằng MU chấp trái banh thì phải ^^)


- Chúc toàn bộ 4room cuối tuần vui vẻ.

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này hình như có cả dây dẫn động để tỉa tót được thì phải ợ, em mở hàng phát 200k.

Chúc bác đắt hàng  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

bước nhảy 1000 VNĐ mà bác tuấn, e theo 101000  :Big Grin: , me tối mai em chộp về chơi

----------


## GORLAK

Lên cái: 210k

----------


## mrcao86

e theo 250k

----------


## MINHAT

Chào ngày mới :Smile:  đúng cái mình cần,em theo 270k

----------


## huyquynhbk

102k e cũng đang cần.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## quochung

> Cái này hình như có cả dây dẫn động để tỉa tót được thì phải ợ, em mở hàng phát 200k.
> 
> Chúc bác đắt hàng


Đúng rùi bác, Cái dây bên cạnh đó bác.

----------


## inhainha

103k.......

----------


## quochung

> Chào ngày mới đúng cái mình cần,em theo 270k


Hiện tai bác "MINHAT" đang dẫn đầu, ae nào nhảy vui đê >270 nào.

----------


## saudau

Mình ké 300k nhé.

----------


## katerman

310k  :Smile: , không ai hối lộ gì thì mình cứ đu theo.

----------


## quochung

> 310k , không ai hối lộ gì thì mình cứ đu theo.


Ok bác, hiện đại gia đất Việt "katerman " đang tạm thời là người độc chiểm sản phẩm này.

----------


## quochung

cHẢ MẤY KHI CÓ ĐƯỢC NGÀY NGHỈ,
VẬY NÊN ĐỂ CUỘC ĐẤU GIÁ THÊM HẤP DẪN MÌNH MẠO PHÉP MỞ LOCKER THÊM MẤY THỨ NỮA VÀO NHÉ, CÁC BÁC CHO PHÉP EM.

----------


## tinhphong

Có box ko bác? em nhớ cái box nó trông ngầu lắm thì phải
Em theo 350k

----------


## quochung

MS1: CẶP MOTOR NHƯ HÌNH NHÉ CÁC BÁC:




Hàng cũ 90%, đặc tính động cơ này là có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ và tải trục lệch tâm. Mang tính đặc thù nhé.

----------


## quochung

MS2: Step motor loai choai:
Một mớ động cơ nhưng chỉ có 2 driver thôi nhé các bác( Đang chưa sử dụng ), vì mấy cái đó chế cũng đơn giản.

----------


## quochung

MS3: Bạc trượt:

Có khoảng 10 bạc trượt Bushing, khác với bạc đạn là chịu tải quay, còn cái này chịu trượt dọc trục nhé.
Truợt trên 4 vòng bi. Đường kính trục phi 16 nhé các bác. Trượt cực êm, xuất xứ Nhật Bản.

----------


## MINHAT

Theo cho vui 320

----------


## quochung

Các bác cứ chém thoải mái nhé, đúng 22h hy vọng hết mấy thứ này để em Update các hángf  KHỦNG nhé!
Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ ! :Smile:

----------


## quochung

> Theo cho vui 320


Có nhiều mã hàng nên bạn vui lòng ghi rõ để mình liệt kê nhé  :Wink:

----------


## tinhphong

Cái máy mài MS mấy biết đường ae còn bid bác ơi?

----------


## quochung

> Có box ko bác? em nhớ cái box nó trông ngầu lắm thì phải
> Em theo 350k


Cái hộp nó giống cái valy vuông vắn ))

----------


## quochung

> Cái máy mài MS mấy biết đường ae còn bid bác ơi?


hi cái đó gọi là mã 00 đi bác nhỉ ))

----------


## quochung

Ri lắc tí nào :

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ quochung xem lại luật ntn nhỉ?bước 1k hay là bội của 1k?e chưa hiểu?bjo ai là ng dẫn đâu?

----------


## katerman

360k, cho e hỏi MS2 giá khởi điểm là bao nhiêu ạ.

----------


## quochung

Tât cả khởi điểm 100k nhé các bác! Hy vọng kết thúc hết trước 22h để lên sàn mới.

----------


## quochung

> Cụ quochung xem lại luật ntn nhỉ?bước 1k hay là bội của 1k?e chưa hiểu?bjo ai là ng dẫn đâu?


Hỉn gio katerman dang tam so huu MS00 nhe cac bac.

----------


## tinhphong

MS00 370k kết em này ròy :Embarrassment:

----------


## katerman

MS00:390k
MS02: 200k

----------


## quochung

> MS00:390k
> MS02: 200k


Hiện bác katerman đang có 2 phiên đấu giá, nếu không có gì thay đổi MS00 thuộc về bác katerman,

----------


## quochung

MS02 bao gồm tất cả nhé các bác, gồm cả 1 PLC đã đấu săn với step motor và driver nhé. và một loạt motor vexta đi kèm nhé.

----------


## quochung

Mã MS02 test chạy vèo vèo, đầy đủ dây cáp và tặng kèm đĩa có shoft cài đạt KV stadio lập trình PLC Keyence nhé các bác.
Nếu các bác có hứng thú tặng luôn nguồn 24V nhé.

----------


## kimtan

Ms002 220k

----------


## Ona

MS00: 600k
MS02: 400K

----------


## quochung

> MS00: 600k
> MS02: 400K


Còn 15phút, hiện bác Onan đang tạm sở hữu 2 bộ sản phẩm.
nếu không có gì thay đổi bác Onan vui lòng liên hệ để lấy cung cấp địa chỉ nhé.

----------


## katerman

MS02: 420k

----------


## quochung

> MS02: 420k


Sắp hết giờ, còn ai tham gia nữa không nào, 
Hiện MS00 bác "Ona"  đang sở hữu,
MS02 "keterman" đang sở hữa.

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1 110k.    Không biết cío ai bid chưa

----------


## quochung

Hết giờ đấu giá nhé bà con.
MS00 - May mài bác "Ona" đang sở hữu,
MS02 - Bộ PLC, step motor- driver "keterman" sở hữa.
Các chủ nhân vui lòng liên hệ cung cấp địa chỉ nhé.
Còn các sản phẩm khác cất vào kho.

----------


## quochung

Xin cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, hẹn gặp vào phiên đấu giá sau. :Smile:

----------


## Ona

Địa chỉ bạn ở đâu vậy ? nếu tiện đường mình chạy qua luôn.

----------


## quochung

> Địa chỉ bạn ở đâu vậy ? nếu tiện đường mình chạy qua luôn.


MS02 : Đã giao cho bác  "keterman" ở Quy Nhơn.
MS00:  Bác  "Ona" ở HCM nên em giao tận nơi nhé.  
Tks!

----------

